# Das Weltraum MMO Entropy!!



## mauhdlAUT (6. Januar 2014)

hallo an alle
wollte mal das mmo entropy vorstellen 



Plattform:	PC,STEAM Early Access
Genre:	Action,MMO,RPG
Untergenre:	Weltraum-Action
Release D:	 2014
Publisher:	-
Entwickler:	Artplant
Webseite:	http://www.playentropy.com
USK:	keine Angabe


OFFIZIELLE SYSTEMANFORDERUNGEN:
Minimale Systemanforderungen:
CPU:	2 Ghz Dual Core
RAM:	2 GB
DirectX:	9.0
Grafikkarte:	512 MB
Festplatte:	2 GB
Internet:	512 Kbit/s


Empfohlene Systemanforderungen:
CPU:	3 Ghz Dual Core
RAM:	4 GB
DirectX:	9.0
Grafikkarte:	1 GB
Festplatte:	4 GB
Internet:	1 MBit/s

DETAILS ZU ENTROPY!!

Mit Entropy wagt sich das Entwicklerstudio Artplant nach Battlestar Galactica Online erneut in den Weltraum vor. Das Open-Universe-MMO wartet mit direkten Raumschlachten in Echtzeit, einem dynamischen Handelssystem und einem Sandbox-Gameplay auf. Angesiedelt in einer fernen Zukunft warten auf den Spieler über 100 detaillierte Sternensysteme.

GUIDE: Eine Anleitung für neue Spieler

Geschichte:

Es gibt drei Megakonzerne, die alle feindlich zueinander eingestellt sind. Die Namen sind Renon, Shoten und Transgate. Der Konflikt zwischen den Megakonzernen ist wie der Wettbewerb zwischen den großen Kolonialmächten in Europa im Zeitalter der Segelschiffe. Jede möchte sicherzustellen, dass sie in den Grenzregionen das größte Stück vom Kuchen bekommt, ohne jedoch einen Krieg vom Zaun zu brechen, der die entwickelten Systeme in Gefahr bringen würde.



Charaktererstellung:

Jedes Mal, wenn Sie einen neuen Charakter erstellen, werden Sie aufgefordert, ein US- oder EU-Server zu wählen. Sie können unterschiedliche Charaktere auf dem US- oder EU-Server besitzen. Sie können auch zufällige Charaktere generieren und wenn Ihnen diese nicht gefallen die Ansicht wieder zurück setzen.

Auf der nächsten Seite können Sie Ihren Charakter anpassen. Einige Abschnitte haben unten auch einen Knopf für erweiterte Einstellungen, um das Aussehen im Detail ändern zu können. Es gibt Optionen für Haut, Haare, Makeup, Bart und Tätowierungen. Ändern Sie den Mund, Augen, Ohren, und wählen Sie unterschiedliches Zubehör / Outfit für Ihren Charakter. Mit klicken und ziehen können sie den Kopf drehen, um ihn aus unterschiedlichen Blickwinkeln zu betrachten. Wenn Ihnen gefällt, was Sie sehen, gehen Sie weiter zur nächsten Seite.

Dort können Sie noch den Hintergrund und Körper- und Kopfdrehung bestimmen mit der das Foto Ihres Charakters aufgenommen wird. Dieses Bild bekommen andere Spieler zu sehen, wenn Sie als Ziel ausgewählt werden, oder Ihr Charakter-Profil aufgerufen wird.
Die zwei Auswahlen
Nach der Aufnahme des Fotos müssen Sie noch zwei Auswahlen treffen. Die erste Auswahl betrifft den familiären Hintergrund Ihres Charakters, die drei Ihrer Erfahrungspunkte auf die entsprechenden Kategorien festlegt und Ihnen zwei Punkte zu freien Verfügung übrig lässt.

Belter	Astereoidenschürfer, mit einigen Kenntnissen im Schürfen und Bergen von Gütern
Trader	Händler, mit einigen Kenntnissen im Bereich Handel
Colonist	Kolonist, mit einigen Kenntnissen Hüllenreparatur und der Installation von Modulen
Corporate	Megakonzern Angehöriger, mit einigen Kenntnissen im Bedienen von Sensoren sowie elektronischen Gegenmaßnahmen (ECM)

Die zweite Auswahl bestimmt, welches Starterschiff Sie bekommen

Miner	Auger	Gut geeignet zum Asteroidenabbau mit moderatem Laderaum (54t) und mit guter Geschwindigkeit, um Kämpfen zu entkommen. Ausgestattet mit einem Bergbaulaser und zwei Laserkanonen.
Merchant	Brighthelm	Langsamer und wenig wendig, wenig Schub, größter Frachtraum (90t) bei den Starterschiffen. Damit müssen Sie während der Reisen wachsam bleiben, denn es wird schwer Kämpfen zu entkommen. Ausgestattet mit zwei Laserkanonen und einem Raketenwerfer für Lenkflugkörper.
Contractor	X80 class Mule	Universalschiff. Kann alles, aber dafür nicht so gut wie andere Schiffe. Macht es Anfängern etwas schwerer ins Spiel zu kommen. Ausgestattet mit zwei Railguns und einem Raketenwerfer für Lenkflugkörper.
Combat	Witch	Ein mittelguter Kämpfer, kleiner, wendiger und mehr Waffenslots (4) als andere Starterschiffe. Ausgestattet mit drei Railguns und einem Raketenwerfer für Lenkflugkörper.

Nach dieser Auswahl können Sie einen Namen für Ihren Charakter aussuchen. Sollte der Name bereits vergeben sein kommt eine entsprechende Benachrichtigungsbox.

Nun beginnen Sie mit den Tutorial-Missionen. Nachdem Die die drei NPCs im ersten Teil abgeschossen haben, sollten Sie alle Gegenstände in den sicheren Laderaum Ihres Raumschiffs verlagern.


----------



## dmxcom (6. Januar 2014)

Formatierung und eigene Sätze anstatt Copy&Paste würden die Leute vielleicht etwas Neugieriger darauf machen. Aber so ?

P.S.: Soll das vielleicht Werbung sein ? hiihih


----------



## mauhdlAUT (6. Januar 2014)

Hihihi


----------



## mauhdlAUT (16. Januar 2014)

Hallo gibts denn schon Spieler die ein Fazit über das Game schreiben können und ob sich ein kauf lohnt.lg


----------



## dmxcom (23. Januar 2014)

Ich hätte auch mal gern einige Infos hierzu.
Da der andere Beitrag des TE bereits geschlossen ist, bleibt mir die Frage wie wir dieses Spiel hier doch etwas besser bekannt machen können.
Diese beiden "Sammelthreads" sind unnötig und sollten vma gelöscht oder einfach mal vernünftig erstellt werden.
Wenn jemand oben sieht das der TE einfach nur Copy/Paste reingeknallt hat, machts wenig Spass ...


----------



## mauhdlAUT (28. Januar 2014)

dmxcom schrieb:


> Ich hätte auch mal gern einige Infos hierzu.
> 
> Da der andere Beitrag des TE bereits geschlossen ist, bleibt mir die Frage wie wir dieses Spiel hier doch etwas besser bekannt machen können.
> 
> ...






mit dir wird das nichts da hast recht 🌋


----------



## mauhdlAUT (7. September 2014)

Hat schon wer Erfahrungen mit dem spiel ?


----------



## Robonator (7. September 2014)

Das Game wurde ja schon vor Urzeiten angekündigt, ebenso alt sind auch die ersten Gameplays die man finden kann. Sieht meiner Meinung nach so aus wie ein Black Prophecy mit anderem HUD. Was aus Black Prophecy wurde weiß man ja...
Bei dem was man bisher von dem Spiel sehen kann + den überaus spärlichen Informationen auf deren Website spare ich mir die 20€ doch lieber. 

Btw du solltest den Startpost evtl mal überarbeiten, der ist so nicht interessant bzw schwierig zu lesen.


----------

